# Rear end gears



## bdtims (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what gears come stock on the 06 goat. 3.42's, 3.73's? 

And I was curious as to 1/4 mile times for the people who put a higher gear in their's.

Thanks.

BT


----------



## bdtims (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, i did a search for rear end gears, and I couldn't find anything about stock gears. I did find one talking about how high of a gear you could get into one, but that is it. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

GTO's come stock with a 3.46 rear end. Most go to a 3.91

I did calculations using formulas found online (2005 stock 17in tires):
approx top speed in each gear @ 6500 rpm
gear/ratio...3.46...........3.73...........3.91
1st.......... 48.3...........44.8...........42.8
2nd......... 69.4...........64.3...........61.4
3rd.......... 100............93.1..........88.8
4th.......... 143............133...........127
5th.......... 171............159...........151
6th.......... 252............234...........223

Not sure how much quicker the different rears make you


----------



## bdtims (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks alot man. Thinking about putting some 3.73s in the future. My 06 is still bone stock, and I can't wait to start doing minor mods. Looking at CAI and exhaust (like most people) for my first mods. Although pockets aren't THAT deep. Going to have to save awhile.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Your first mod won't cost you a cent. Remove the rubber dampers from your hood scoops and get some cool air into that hot engine compartment. :cheers


----------



## bdtims (Sep 29, 2006)

You know, I actually read a pretty long thread about that earlier today on here. Then seeing your post, SloTymer, I went and took them out. Thanks fellas.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

What would a set of 3.73 gears run cost wise?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> Your first mod won't cost you a cent. Remove the rubber dampers from your hood scoops and get some cool air into that hot engine compartment. :cheers


:agree


----------

